# Steaming to align?



## blktoptrvl (Jan 1, 2010)

I have created a series of cabinets that are basicly (2) 24" x 48" box frames (constructed of 1" x 4" lumber) that are joined together by a piano hinge.

The problem I am having is that when completed, the alignment of the two frames at the opposite side of the hinge are almost perfectly aligned - but not quite perfect.

I am wondering if I would be ok to tweek the alignment of the joined cabinet by forcing the alignment (it just takes a little force to make the alignment perfect) and then binding it with clamps and shoving the whole assembly into a steam cabinet?

Would this work?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That would create more problems than you allready have!


----------



## blktoptrvl (Jan 1, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> That would create more problems than you allready have!


How so, please elaborate.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

What type of material is it?

Has it been stained?

Has it been sealed?

A picture would be helpfull, but I believe I can picture your problem!


----------



## blktoptrvl (Jan 1, 2010)

Red Oak. Unfinished.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Is it possible to install a catch, latch, to bring it into alignment when closed?

Or other interior lip that will force it into line?


----------



## blktoptrvl (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, That is my fallback. I just thought a little steam would relax it exough to get into alignment and hold.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That's a pretty long run in 1X4 without any frame to stabilize it.

An inside protrusion on one side would bring the other into allignment........but wouldn't keep it from bowing the other way.

Is it bowed? or are the corners misaligning?


----------



## blktoptrvl (Jan 1, 2010)

The frame is not unsupported, it is like a dresser drawer; except whereas the drawer would have a bottom, the "bottom" divides and supports the frame.

The alignment of the corners was good - until I put the piano hinge in. That threw the alignment off slightly.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

blktoptrvl said:


> I have created a series of cabinets that are basicly (2) 24" x 48" box frames (constructed of 1" x 4" lumber) that are joined together by a piano hinge.
> 
> The problem I am having is that when completed, the alignment of the two frames at the opposite side of the hinge are almost perfectly aligned - but not quite perfect.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you don't have much to loose. Try to straighten them and if that fails, just remake them straight the second time.



`


----------

